# Record From Tivo To HDD Recorder



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

Is it possible to set up a Tivo to copy the Tivo recorded programs onto an LG HDD Recorder,MODEL No RH7521W.
I'd like to do this so that I can edit the recordings,which can't be done on the Tivo.


----------



## jonapt (Apr 23, 2010)

It's a late response, but I don't understand the reply, unless the Australian Tivo menu choices have been crippled or the LG HDD has no inputs. Cable one of the Tivo outputs to an input on the LG HDD, 

On the Tivo: Now Playing List/Program/More Options/Save to VCR

Start the recorder, start the Tivo.


----------



## woodg62 (Feb 29, 2012)

jonapt said:


> It's a late response, but I don't understand the reply, unless the Australian Tivo menu choices have been crippled or the LG HDD has no inputs. Cable one of the Tivo outputs to an input on the LG HDD,
> 
> On the Tivo: Now Playing List/Program/More Options/Save to VCR
> 
> Start the recorder, start the Tivo.


Just an FYI - the Australian TiVo does not have this option.


----------

